# 40/41 Elgin Build



## panelman (Nov 18, 2012)

*40/41 Elgin Build- Stock Isn't*

Well now that I have finished the Roadmaster Im on to my own project now. I Collected the parts over the last few months, I have a Frame someone primed, a tank someone stripped, and fenders with fork off of a very rusty/crusty one. That being said Im not going for original restoration, I am going to use all elgin metal just from a few different models. The wheels and hubs will be the original air cooled front and ND rear that came off a ladies elgin I picked up off The CABE recently, that will soon be equipped with a three speed so she can ride it easier. 
I figure the build will take about 2-3 months. I still need a rear rack like the one pictured either with or without the tail light, the light does not need to be present and it will not be used but a rack that accommodates it would work.


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Nov 28, 2012)

Gonna have to watch your build. Im picking up my '41 saturday. Need to get skirt guards and a tank still though. Otherwise it looks like were going to be starting builds with similar parts. lol.


----------



## panelman (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes I Think we are, I saw yours on RRB for sale not long ago and am interested in seeing your build  as well. Will be interesting to see the different ways something so similiar can be built.
good luck with you search for guards and a tank, the guards pop up once in a while( check out ebay they seem to sell for 50-65) but the tanks seem to be the hard part to find


----------



## ratina (Nov 29, 2012)

Onewheelsqueel said:


> Gonna have to watch your build. Im picking up my '41 saturday. Need to get skirt guards and a tank still though. Otherwise it looks like were going to be starting builds with similar parts. lol.




You know where the guards are


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks like fun!  Please let me know if you need any assistance.  I just finished my '39 Elgin.


----------



## panelman (Nov 29, 2012)

That is a beautiful job, hope mine looks that nice finished.


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Dec 11, 2012)

ratina said:


> You know where the guards are




At my house now, thanks.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 11, 2012)

I have this model I am parting out very soon...shoot me a pm if you are in need of a rack, saddle to restore, or wanting to upgrade some of the rusty stuff.
Chris


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Dec 12, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have this model I am parting out very soon...shoot me a pm if you are in need of a rack, saddle to restore, or wanting to upgrade some of the rusty stuff.
> Chris




dO YOU HAVE A HEADLIGHT FOR THIS MODEL? I AM IN NEED OF ONE IF YOU DO.


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Dec 12, 2012)

Thats the other thing I dont have besides a tank, a light. I have something in mind, with 1200 lumens.


----------



## panelman (Dec 12, 2012)

I spent some time hammering on my fenders and skirt guards tonight got them almost ready to be stripped and primed. Can't seem to get enough time to work on it recently.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 25, 2013)

*Time To WOrk On Elgin Long Tank...*



panelman said:


> I spent some time hammering on my fenders and skirt guards tonight got them almost ready to be stripped and primed. Can't seem to get enough time to work on it recently.




'Ya Know...
... I could HELP you with your problem of no time to work on this???

Just pack it up and let me know your Paypal address to pay for it and you could ship it to me!!!
I got PLENTY of time to work on it!!! 

Actually I have a Wanted ad posted for a long tank Mens 40-41 Elgin...
... so I just found your post searching keyword "Elgin"

I'll keep this thread on watch and see how your build turns out!

Good Luck!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## panelman (May 26, 2013)

In February, I decided to put off the project until the RRB build off. Got it started about a month ago,  have most of the parts stripped and ready to take to the shop. Ill have to update this post with some pictures.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 19, 2013)

Is it finished? Please post photos.


----------



## panelman (Jun 19, 2013)

I am building it as part of the RRB build off it is still in progress. Here are some shots of the progress. There are more photos under the "Stock Isn't " build on RRB.  So far I have stripped most of the parts in a vinegar bath.
Primed most of them with an Etch primer, to protect them from rusting. I am currently working on the metal work. Moved the chainguard up to clear the sprocket, since I am using a full size 26 tooth. Also have started to remove the braces from the fenders, when complete there will be no braces for the fenders or rack.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Sounds like a great idea. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## panelman (Jul 14, 2013)

Some updated pics of the progress


----------



## panelman (Jul 28, 2013)

My latest updates have just been quick shots of information. My original thought was a mostly stock build with new paint and some bolt on accessory items. But then I just cant leave anything alone when I think there is a really cool way to do it. 
    I started by wanting a full size 26 tooth sprocket instead of the ladies solid one. That led to the chainguard not fitting without mods so I cut top of it off and the flange off the right side skirt guard. Bonded them together, moved the front mount and am using a really strong magnet to hold the back against the frame. Now after all this work I couldn't leave the screws on the outside of the fender for the skirt guards. I welded studs to the fender and cut the nut-serts off the guards.  
    I then decided I didn't like the fender braces anymore. I welded 3/16 steel rod to the inside of the fenders, with everything mocked up for fitment and shape. Covered the rods with 3M Panel Bonding Adhesive for added strength. I also Welded the front fender straight to the fork things needed to be smooth no bolts showing that aren't completely necessary. 
    Now it was time for the rack. Oh no More braces I hadn't thought about! It also sits to high off the rear fender for the sleek look I want. I welded a stud under the seat clamp, cut the front mount holes off the rack. Okay, now its low enough but what about rear support? What if I Weld a bar in the bottom with a stud on it and put a hole in the top of the fender? Sounded good so I did it,and it worked! 
    Time for paint, I was still thinking a stock style scheme with new colors. Well I got it painted the base color, Jet Black in Nason Acrylic Enamel. I started looking at it and after all the sleeking down, maybe the stock style wasn't quite what it needed. It needed less just Pin-Striping. 

Well thats enough Story, heres some pics


----------



## mike j (Jul 29, 2013)

*40/41 Elgin  Build*

Beautiful bike,well thought out & executed. An inspiration, striping down a short tank now.


----------



## panelman (Aug 2, 2013)

*All Finished up*

Well it was a Long journey, It has been very fun and while the work was hard it was relaxing at the same time. Even when things went wrong it was fun. 
Well heres what was done:
Started as just a custom paint in mind. Ended with removing the braces and putting them inside the fenders. Welding the front fender to the fork. Making a Custom "Kick Stand" more like a prop rod. A completely revamped skirt/chain guard that is one piece now.  































Better Pics are coming!
The build thread
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=75&t=72032


----------

